# Petzl 2008 - new headlamps



## Daniel_sk (Feb 3, 2008)

The new Petzl 2008 Sport catalog can be downloaded here (33MB).

The have a new multi-led headlamp, looks like Cree or Seoul. They claim 350 lumens! (and Petzl doesn't usually overrate lumen ratings).

Here is a picture of the catalog page:




They also updated the Myo XP (200% more brightness):




Unfortunately, they probably didn't update the Tikka XP...


----------



## stollman (Feb 3, 2008)

I had called Petzl in January, 2008 about the upgrades to the XP. They said they were going to release an upgraded version of hte Myo XP in March, 2008 with 80 lumen output.

FYI


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW! That first one looks incredible! Do we have any idea as to how much it costs? I'm hoping $100 or under.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

The new myo xp is priced around $80 so I'm guessing the ultra model will be significantly more than that with it's 6 leds, li-ion pack and charger. I wouldn't want to hazard a guess at the price but it's going to be a *lot *more than $100.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 3, 2008)

I have found my perfect headlamp.

...Interesting harness design, as well. 

This thing is going to be my new desktop wallpaper.


----------



## W-c.Scenario (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks really nice.
I looked in the catalog and it says that it is "stormproof", is that really a better rating then "waterproof"?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Feb 3, 2008)

No, most Petzl headlamps are not ment for submersion, but they will survive any sort of rain. I think that Petzl is quite conservative in their ratings - for example the Tikka XP is also rated as "storm-proof" - but it has O-rings everywhere and I am sure it could survive a few minutes under water. Anyway - these headlamps are not ment for diving , and rain won't hurt these headlamps - so you don't need to worry.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 3, 2008)

This looks to be the AK-47 of headlamps...Extremely modular. Notice the basic model has the back-mounting ability AND can turn into a belt model with a cable. If you really want to switch around a lot, it'd make more sense to get the Ultra and the cables rather than just the belt model. The speed-loader battery packs (Which are rumored on some forums to charge within...minutes?!) add reliability. I'd rather swap out a pack than fiddle with batteries and plastic tabs in the cold. Wish it were helmet-mountable, but biking doesn't require a spot-light. I'm awaiting further details on anything about this light, anything from price to LED type.


----------



## W-c.Scenario (Feb 3, 2008)

Heres a ->link<- with a video and some price settings,
ACCU 4:
400 euros
ACCU 2:
340 euros / 540$


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a little steeper than I was expecting but still priced well below the Lupine wilma X. Funny how it's suddenly become a lot more appealing now that I know it's a more expensive product.


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks interesting. I can only assume that the heat is what's keeping it down to 350 Lemen. Even 6 old rather than modern led's would do more if you just pushed them a little. Looks like there is somthing similar to an Apex with some heatsinking wrapped in a plastic cover. What we realy need is a metal housing and just plastic for the bit between the light and your head, which is of course what my home made effort has. 400 euro for the big battery version is asking rather a lot for only 350 Lumen but there is not realy much competition in the big headlamp department so it's not suprising.

Google came up with somthing at www.petzlultra.com but nothing there any more so I guess we will have to wait some more.


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 3, 2008)

There's our ceiling guess, and the talk of a 'reserve mode' is interesting. Even after the battery is dead you get 45 minutes somehow. The close-up of the harness makes it clear it's a lightweight pocket affair for climbers, the pack mounts lower on the back. The packs are named for the hours it'll run on high, 2 and 4.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

ifor powell said:


> 400 euro for the big battery version is asking rather a lot for only 350 Lumen but there is not realy much competition in the big headlamp department so it's not suprising.


 
There's more to a light than just lumens. Build quality, reliability , runtime and efficiency, waterproofing etc. are also important. 350lm from 6 cree/SSC LEDs would run very efficiently, Luxeon III pushed to this level would be consuming 2-3 times the power giving poor runtime and a lot more heat. You also have to consider that Petzl rate their lumen output more conservatively than others.


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 3, 2008)

> There's more to a light than just lumens. Build quality, reliability , runtime and efficiency, waterproofing etc. are also important. 350lm from 6 cree/SSC LEDs would run very efficiently, Luxeon III pushed to this level would be consuming 2-3 times the power giving poor runtime and a lot more heat. You also have to consider that Petzl rate their lumen output more conservatively than others.


 
I am not arguing there, just thinking that if you got rid of the plastic housing, you would have the oportunaty to get more at the expense of runtime for the same sort of weight. For my primary usage of night Orienteering then with those 6 leds pushed harder would give a potentaily very good light and it will definatly be more watterproof then my home made afair...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 3, 2008)

I also agree that theres more to a light than lumens.
This is significantly more important (an order magnitude imho) on a headlamp.
Hopefully it will be well made, Petzl hasn't been bad at this but has still definitely left some things to be desired in build quality lately.
If the light can't handle being at the bottom (yea it happens sometimes) of a 25kg pack all day on the trail, or be drenched in a Washington rainforest then it is useless.


----------



## 276 (Feb 3, 2008)

cool..... wish the catalog would load though


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 3, 2008)

276 said:


> cool..... wish the catalog would load though



Their website is going slow atm. I got the catalog down in ~10 minutes by using [right click] _save as_ on my windows box.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 3, 2008)

$540 for a product made by Petzl??? What is their most expensive item prior to this? This just seems like a lot of money for an item made out of plastic. Oh well. :sigh:


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't think the new Myo XP or Myo XP Belt are 500$.

It's the 6 Cree Ultra Belt Ultra thats the expensive one.

Still ....sadly, too rich for my blood.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 4, 2008)

I think we are ok with our Petzl mod with SSC...


----------



## whippoorwill (Feb 4, 2008)

Changchung said:


> I think we are ok with our Petzl mod with SSC...


 
+1


----------



## grillmasterp (Feb 4, 2008)

W-c.Scenario said:


> Looks really nice.
> I looked in the catalog and it says that it is "stormproof", is that really a better rating then "waterproof"?



My guess is that 
Waterproof (submersible) > storm-proof > splash proof


----------



## Valolammas (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, that Ultra looks really sweet! Let's just hope the three power levels don't turn out to be high, very high and ultra high. Hmm, it says up to 34 hour runtime, so 2000 mAh / 34h = 59 mA per six LEDs works out to 10 mA per LED. Ok, I guess the low level will be pretty low.

Uh, what's that harness thingy for? That battery pack can't possibly be so big that you'd need a harness to carry it, can it?


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 4, 2008)

Valolammas said:


> Uh, what's that harness thingy for? That battery pack can't possibly be so big that you'd need a harness to carry it, can it?


 
The harness setup is common for the big Silva Orienteering lights. It is good for running with, it stopes things bouncing around and will have padding as well. With modern batteries it is not as nessasary as it used to be. Historicaly somthing like this was essential with a couple of pounds of nicad battery to carry around to get 90 mins plus out of a 20 W halogen Silva.

Ifor


----------



## hopkins (Feb 4, 2008)

The straps seem secure enough so you could sprint thru dense tree branches,
whipping it and your goggles plus protective mask during an
Orienteering challenge of getting down to the beer store before it closes
after rock climbing scenario. 

But seriously I like the side switch on the front.


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 5, 2008)

A friend of mine working in outdoor shop already tested Ultra... "O Good that's a heavy... It is so heavy that you need a backpack for it !! But if you wane one I’ll order it for U LOL” 
2000mAh battery pack weight about 190g and stand for 2 Hours @ 350 lum
4000mAh battery pack weight about 420g and stand for 4 Hours @ 350 lum
Assuming that most weight of battery pack is the bulky case they can put there 2Ah 7,2 or even 2Ah 11,1V (that will be easier 2x 3 white leds in string). On both situations it is taking more than 7Wh from battery per hour so it efficiency is not so magnificent only 50 lum/w or lower.
Official sale price is still unknown here (*.pl) and product should be widely available in march this year.

I'll get new MyoBelt at Wednesday so I’ll post some photos and comparison shots .


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 5, 2008)

With the wide angle adapter flipped up on the Myo XP, would you have to wear it upsidedown to light up your feet?


----------



## hopkins (Feb 5, 2008)

I just tried my XP -right side up- and can tilt my head a bit and look down at my feet comfortably to beam them with the diffuser up or down.

With the XP worn upside down got to lean way over to put the beam
on the feet.-diffuser up & down. - had to remove the top strap- 

Hi Torchboy..with this data point please share your conclusions.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 5, 2008)

USA pricing, preorders and more pics here:

http://www.karstsports.com/futureitems.html

$425 for the 2000mAh Ultra


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 5, 2008)

hopkins said:


> Hi Torchboy..with this data point please share your conclusions.


:thinking:

1. I should probably have put at least one space in "upsidedown".

2. What do you know? Sounds like someone actually _designed_ the thing, rather than just throwing it together.

3. It probably works as a whole. Examining just the head is probably misleading.

4. The shape may just look funny from the angle photographed. From the side it may look quite sensible (not that I'd put form over function, of course).

5. I should find one to have a play with.

How's that? :shrug:


----------



## hopkins (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent. I knew you were after some subtle aspect.
For a minute I thought -T.B. is almost upsidedown in NZ...but what is he..?

When I first saw it I had to think that a light that ugly had to be
near perfect in fuction else who'd buy it. Has that Startrek Borg look
to it.


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 6, 2008)

ifor powell said:


> Looks interesting. I can only assume that the heat is what's keeping it down to 350 Lemen. Even 6 old rather than modern led's would do more if you just pushed them a little.


My guess, too.
They have some fins on the back of the light, but with that settings, they are driving the LEDs in the most efficient region.
I guess for a product of this price range, the cost of 2 or 3 crees more is neglectable.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Feb 9, 2008)

I played with one of these today. It is actually pretty comfortable, which is par for the course with Petzl. There is the extension option if you don't want that weight on your head. The harness is smaller than I expected, but is a good option if you don't want the batteries on your head or belt. From the look of the harness, not much else can be done with it other than holding the battery pack. It's definitely not a Camelbak replacement.

As far as the light portion, I really liked the switch. You turn it for each mode, and can rapidly switch it to whatever mode you want without futzing with clicking through different modes. It is basically a wheel with stop points.

The beam was nice and floody and very smooth (as is expected with optics instead of reflectors), but still has some good throw. I was playing with it inside during the day, so could not test the throw outside at night.

The price is too steep for me, but I can see the appeal that it would have to someone in the market, especially since it has little competition.

Now we just need someone to figure out how to mod it and get 1200 lumens out of it without catching your head on fire.


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 11, 2008)

A link to a more official sight.

http://en.petzl.com/ultra/petzl-ultra.html

Not much more info realy, apart from it definatly being targeted at Night Orienteering. There is a clip with the mass start from one of the big scandinavian night relays which is impresive.

Ifor


----------



## 276 (Feb 12, 2008)

is it possible with this one and there other lights to get the normal headlamp & get a extension cord to turn it into the belt version instead of getting both ??


----------



## hopkins (Feb 12, 2008)

hi 276 - look at the Petzl web page. Don't know how easy it is to 
actually get a MYO XP with a belt battery pack. availability in the US???

I wanted to make my XP (w rear batt pack) more comfortable for wearing it
inside the sleeping bag while camping so I sewed a 2nd stretchy strap on.
This allows the battery pack to be swung up to the top of the head
while the headlamp bezel stays in place due to this 2nd strap.

Now when some animal is sniffing around the camp I can blast them
with turbo mode without getting out of the sack. 

hopkins


----------



## AlexSchira (Feb 12, 2008)

In theory, it's very possible to have both versions by getting the head-pack version and then getting the belt-cord and bigger battery pack if you wish. It's modular, so if you're spending that much and want the head-strap version, by all means shoot for getting the one version and adding on.


----------



## hopkins (Feb 12, 2008)

get a few of these connectors and add to the side power cable on the headlamp so you could run off a homemade belt battery pack or the stock rear pack.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow did you guys check out the video? Hundreds of people with headlamps on! Awesome. 

This is way out of my price range for a headlamp. But wow they did an awesome job. If they could skip the Li-ion battery pack and just have it use CR123s and have it under $200. Im sold


----------



## chris_m (Feb 13, 2008)

Not really that impressed. Even using generous derating factors, 145g of battery should give about 600 lumens for 2 hours rather than the 350 they're claiming if using the latest LEDs. Certainly shan't be trading in my homemade one anytime soon!

Not seen the video (can't play such things here), but I'm guessing it is of the 10mila - which is a much (much, much) larger version of what me and Ifor do. On that thought, anybody got any ideas on how to enhance the light output of a candle in a jar?


----------



## hopkins (Feb 13, 2008)

Candle is a jar? Impossible. My brain is going into a fit thinking about it.
We're the first world -2008- and do not use candles except to seduce babes
at expensive dinners!

Petzl HL in a jam jar ...picture that...AAaahhhh!


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 13, 2008)

By having the middle of the jar (I mean the middle of the height) thicker than the top and bottom you could focus the candle's light horizontally, but that would produce varying results as the candle burned down and got shorter.


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 13, 2008)

No messing with your Candel and Jam Jar Chris, ecplicitly against the rules. http://forum.nopesport.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8604 But you do look to get a foil reflector on the jar....

Bigest mass start at a Night relay I have done was about 70 people 20 odd years ago doing the first leg of the Harvester in the UK. A fairly impresive sight but nothing like 10mila or Jocula in scandinavia with 700+ people. In the past all with 20W Halogen Silvas but I dare say there will be quite a few home mades now like Chriss and myself have. Its a sizable market to have a go at but I don't think the Petzel will realy offer much over with old silvas for the extra cost. Need to see one realy to be sure of course.

Ifor


----------



## cave dave (Feb 13, 2008)

I have only ever done day orienteering so don't understand the candle reference.

Try putting pure oxygen to the candle! That will really brighten things up. you might only have a couple minutes of light though.


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 14, 2008)

The candel stuff is trying to get away from the technology and back to basics. There was some complaining about the power of some peoples lights on the British O forums so the organiser of this years British night O champs offered to add the special candel and jam jar course as an extra bit of fun. I am realy looking forward to it but I hope it's not raining and blowing a gale:sick2: We will see come a week on Saturday.

Ifor


----------



## 276 (Feb 14, 2008)

hopkins said:


> hi 276 - look at the Petzl web page. Don't know how easy it is to
> actually get a MYO XP with a belt battery pack. availability in the US???
> 
> I wanted to make my XP (w rear batt pack) more comfortable for wearing it
> ...


thanks for the idea


----------



## chris_m (Feb 18, 2008)

cave dave said:


> Try putting pure oxygen to the candle! That will really brighten things up. you might only have a couple minutes of light though.


I did consider that as an idea, but ISTM a candle produces light largely by incomplete combustion, and adding oxygen might simply make the flame hotter but less bright. For info on why I asked (mainly to wind Ifor up :twothumbs) see the link he provided earlier - I don't see any rules there about enhancing what you are given though, and thought it an interesting intellectual exercise, even if I have no intention of acting on any of the suggestions! :candle:


----------



## Offroad'Bent (Feb 18, 2008)

The Petzl looks nice, but next time I'm doing night orienteering, I'm going to try my Nightlightning bike light. I have it set up with a Niterider clip, and I have a Niterider headband too.








I should get up to 750 lumens max, and a ton of run time on 300 lumens.

More waterproof, I have a lot of battery options including lithium AAs, and cost a lot less than the Petzl too.

Actually, when I do my next 24hr orienteering event I'll bring my modified Apex as well.


----------



## LukeA (Feb 18, 2008)

chris_m said:


> I did consider that as an idea, but ISTM a candle produces light largely by incomplete combustion, and adding oxygen might simply make the flame hotter but less bright. For info on why I asked (mainly to wind Ifor up :twothumbs) see the link he provided earlier - I don't see any rules there about enhancing what you are given though, and thought it an interesting intellectual exercise, even if I have no intention of acting on any of the suggestions! :candle:



No, it gets much brighter.


----------



## Lightman (Feb 29, 2008)

*Petzl Ultra*

Check out this new Headlamp. It sure beats the Myo XP.

http://en.petzl.com/ULTRA/


----------



## CampingLED (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Ultra*

Great find. Seems like they decided to use many LEDs (six) and drive them at lower currents to manage the heat better and to improve the efficiency. Pitty that the photos are at such low res.


----------



## msxtr (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Ultra*

Hi, they put that give 350 lumens!!!!!!!! see to believe...

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## ifor powell (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Ultra*

Some discussion already in here. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188409

Ifor


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Ultra*

Hello Lightman,

I will merge this thread with the other one.

Tom


----------



## Charon (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Petzl Ultra*

I have a Petzl Tikka Plus and love its form factor. Its light, no battery pack on the back, no strap over top of the head, and a red filter that is quick to flip up.

I dislike the rear battery pack as it gets in the way of hats, hoods, whatever else. Same with the top strap messing with my hat. I would love to be able to mod my current one for more output but have not looked at that yet. 

This new one looks good but I will not get it based on its layout. And I must have the red shield for camping, search and rescue. As I do not want to destroy everyones night vision.


----------

